# 16/17 dpo - too early for ectopic pain?



## Tulip

Hi lovelies. Scared now.

I had some niggly pain on my right side yesterday but put it down to wind.

It started again at work this afternoon and is feeling a bit more insistent and stitch-like now. My hpt lines are getting darker and to me don't look bad (though I know that's not the most scientific measurement of rising hcg levels!)

My question is: is 16 dpo too early to feel ectopic pain? I have no bleeding or shoulder pain. This pain is not unbearable but it does worry me because I don't know what it is. I'm hoping it's just a corpus luteum cyst. But at what point do I ring the emergency doctor??

xx


----------



## blondee

Hiya Tulip,

Didn't want to read and run,but i know nothing about ectopics i'm afraid. I can say though that i have had all sorts of tummy pains and aches all over and saw a healthy 6week old bubba yesterday, so try not to stress (sorry - i know that phrase does not help!).

Is your doc getting you in early to check the bean is in the right place? I imagine if you have had an ectopic before they will be very understanding.

:hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Thanks hun :hugs:
I haven't had ectopic before, am just the paranoid type LOL. The pain comes and goes but always seems to be in the same place. Am resting now and it seems to have gone while I do. Like I say, probably just a cyst. If it comes back while I'm at work tomorrow I'll probably pop to EPU at St Thomas's.

Glad your bean is doing well! xx


----------



## fairypop

I am worrying about this too. I have a niggly right sided pain and I am scared.


----------



## Tulip

Fairy. mine went when I rested that night and although I get the odd twinge it isn't constant and never got any worse. So I'm convinced it's just a cyst. 

Can you describe your pain? x


----------



## fairypop

Stabbing and in the side. I have had all over cramps since I should have had AF but last night and today, has been sharper and more stabbing. :(


----------



## Tulip

I'd ring NHS direct hun, tell them how far along you are and you're scared :hugs: 0845 4647


----------



## dizzy65

:hugs:


----------



## Wantabean

girls i have had this too. its a cyst type thing that supports the bean. however if the pain gets really strong ring your epu straight away. will keep you in my thoughts. keep me updated :hugs: xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Girls, this is VERY common. It's most likely the cyst developing. After my MMC, with this pregnancy what took me the longest time to get used to was that pregnancy hurts! You get cramps and pulls and stabs and all sorts of horrible pains and most often they are 100% normal. At 5 weeks, it would be too early to pick up beanie on a scan, E or otherwise. If you are still getting the pains (of course, if they become severe go to the hospital, and ignore me) around 6 weeks I would contact the EPU as before then they won't really be able to put your minds at ease. You could ask the doc to do rising HCG levels as the levels fluctuating can be a sign of ectopic :hugs:


----------



## fairypop

I went to the docs today but had to see the triage nurse as not allowed to see the gp for the first time about a problem!! Wierd system! Remain worried. Sister pushed my abdomen a bit, took my blood pressure and asked a few questions. I asked her what the symptoms were and she said she didn't know she would check with the doctor(!). She disappeared for a bit, came back and said the doctor thinks it is muscular? Muscular? I don't think so. Then she took a urine sample and said come back and see a doctor if it gets worse. Rubbish. It hasn't got worse, it is just the same. It will be 6 weeks on Thursday.


----------



## Wantabean

it can be muscluar. with everything going on it could just be your muscles stretching due to everything growing and being moved around inside you. fx'd for you huni :hugs: xx


----------



## fairypop

She said muscular but nothing to do with pregnancy as if I had stretched a muscle....!


----------



## Wantabean

sorry huni i dnt know then. if pain is till there in couple of days i would go back and tell them you NEED scanned. fxd for you xxx


----------



## Tanita

Hello. I have a son 3.8 years old. I was trying to get pregnant for a while but nothing...About a week ago I had really bad pain on my right side. Now I missed 1 day of my period. Had symptoms that seems like I'm pregnant but really worry if it can be a ectopic pregnancy because of the pain I had an a week ago. Please help.


----------



## Tanita

Hello. I havea son 3.8 years old. I was trying to get pregnant for a while but nothing...About a week ago I had really bad pain on my right side. Now I missed 1 day of my period. Had symptoms that seems like I'm pregnant but really worry if it can be a ectopic pregnancy because of the pain I had an a week ago. Please help.


----------



## Tanita

Hello. I have a son 3.8 years old. I was trying to get pregnant for a while but nothing...About a week ago I had really bad pain on my right side. Now I missed 1 day of my period. Had symptoms that seems like I'm pregnant but really worry if it can be a ectopic pregnancy because of the pain I had an a week ago. Please help. Thank u.


----------



## confusedprego

Hi ladies, I had pain in my right side on both of my pregnancies very early on after my bfp and both times was a corpus luteum cyst. When I told my doctor about it they insisted I get a scan to be sure as the alternative of an ectopic feels.very similar so let your doctor know. They scanned me at 4 wks 5 days just to be sure and everything was fine. So try to relax but keep your doctor in the loop :)


----------

